# More Pits More Problems ;(



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Went out to Dinner, gone for 2 hrs. Came home to everyone Normal except Rocky, He's the 11 yr old male thats had Mental probs since 6 wks old. He wont rase his head, make eye contact or anything. Ive got the pups in the kennel, and my wife and i have layed him on his side to relax him. His Gums are pail White ??? Ive placed a Call to the Vet CALL CENTER. His eyes are just There,, Like he is Empty, then again Nothing much is in his eyes anyway, like i said he's mentaly Off. He started to get up and come over to me now, Walking like he"s unsure, and Hunch backed...Could it be a Stroke Or somthing, Brain CLOT ??? IDK.. this happened once before 3 wks ago and by the time the Vet called back (IN THE MORNING)He was OK and runnin around, and has been fine ever since, NOW this at Night when i cant get ahole of anyone ??? Any sugestions or thoughts?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

wow..... never heard of anything like that happening.... i hope he is ok and everything gets better! let us no how hes doin


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would take him in to the vet not just call them.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Just incase i didnt Specify, HIS MOUTH is Freezing, its crazy, he didnt drink anything let alone anything cold, but his Gums, Mouth,Teeth are like Ice cubes and White...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I would get him to a vet as well, Christian. Pale gums are are often a sign of internal bleeding.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Get him in to the vet ASAP! I'm pretty sure that can be a sign of shock.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Clinical signs of diseases of the spleen*


Pale gums - due to bleeding into the abdomen from a ruptured tumor
Distention of the abdomen
Hard mass sometimes can be felt in the abdomen
Weakness
Loss of appetite
With chronic splenic torsion, the urine may develop a dark red-brown (Port wine urine) color due to break down of red blood cells and excretion of hemoglobin


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, all those answers are ofcourse why i called the Vet, IDK anything about all that. Signs of shock etc..He sure looks like it, But why did this happen before and now its back...This poor dude isnt gonna last long I dont think, Between the Mental situation (UNPEDICTABLE) and him having these spells now, I really think its time to ask the Vet what he thinks is best for this Old man...IDK anymore, I hold onto him for me I think, which isnt right..

Hes now GUZZLING water !!!!!!
Still waiting for EMERGENCY call back.. here goes $500 :roll:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You can't just take him in with out waiting for the call back?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pale gums means his blood isn't being circulated. which could mean lots of things.
has he had a a history of seizures? that'd be big thing to look at
but for sure go into the vet, deff. have them run a FULL blood panel


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Taya had Several seizures, Rocky hasnt, atleast NOT when we been Around. And as far as the vet, They close a 5, then it's a Call center Operator that will Beep a Vet, they call yu back and go over the Fee's of a ER visit, $500 for them to show up at the clinic + what ever they do, over night stay, IV etc........Cash or Charge card only.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats aweful!! thats why i luv our vet... he has an emergency cell num and has always been good about letting us make payments... i hope your guy is going to be ok


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do you have any other vets in the area 24hour ones? i guess im lucky being in a city we have a few of those withing 40 min drive of us. get some warm blankets [like from the dryer} and try and keep him warm animals are like humans when in shock you want to keep them alert and warm. If he is drinking thats good i would suggest warm broth but seeing as he really needs to be at a vet for tests it may be better if he isnt eating anything until the vet ok's it. Do you have any live plants around that he could have ingested {toxic} or was anything around the house disturbed when you came home cleaners, toys anything missing you can see off the bat? with his age a stroke is deff a possibility. I dont know if you have a yellow pages or something call any and all vets until you have one saying come in. sorry your going through this , keep us posted.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Angel i think either stroke or some kind of seizure, idk, because when Taya would seize she would be Weird for a couple hrs then FINE.. He is now chillin, and acting more like his Old Anti Social Self, lol...atleast when he starts acting Weird (guards food etc..) I know he's doing Better. The vet called, said the same, maybe a seizure while we were gone. _*Im waiting till morning, She said 500 + im lookin at a Few hiundred for Blood, xrays and Over night stay, Im not spendin Close to $1000*_ if he's doin better right now. I hope i dont sound Selfish, But the Pups are ONE thing, He's a 11 yr old mental case that Likes us 1 hr out of the day !!!!!!!! LOL...I'll let everyone know what up tomorrow. TY for help, i was Panicing when his Gums were Cold, I dont want him in pain or anything ofcorse, He wats to go outside so hes feelin better..TTYL

Angel the Other vets within a Hr are Mom and Pops w/answering machine no ER, and HUGE $$$ if i go into NYC.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well keep a close eye on him tonight , he hasnt had seizures before? at 11 I see your point he is elderly I would personally bring him in tonight but then again my vet doesnt charge that amount ,thats gotta hurt :S , let us know how it goes tomorrow hope the blood work shows something minor and easily treated ,poor boy 
best wishes.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The hardest part of owning and loving a dog is letting them go  I hope you get some good news in the morning. If not you will do what's right and best for him.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> well keep a close eye on him tonight , he hasnt had seizures before? at 11 I see your point he is elderly I would personally bring him in tonight but then again my vet doesnt charge that amount ,thats gotta hurt :S , let us know how it goes tomorrow hope the blood work shows something minor and easily treated ,poor boy
> best wishes.


I hear ya, If he didnt get up and snap out of it I would of brought him in NO Matter what The $$, I would never let him suffer or not save him if I could. So far so good, Its 1:30am, pups had to go out, and Rockys actin fine. Im going to vet w/him at 9. Ill hit ya"s back ltr.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

This happened to our dog when her kidneys & liver went bad....has he had any bowel movements? When it happened with our dog she had the worse smelling uncontrollable bloody diarrhea. That's the only info I have and everyone elses info seems much more accurate. Hope he feels better. Keep us updated.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Even if he's feeling better...you might want him checked out anyways. You don't know if he could have a brain tumor or internal damage that could progress without treatment. What appears fine on the outside isn't always fine on the inside...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its a bad deal; awesome of you to give him a good life, APBTs dont live long anyway 6-8 avg 8-10 for a high end dog kept healthy and 12-15 for a sterilized house pet of good health. I get 6-10 out of mine. You know you done well by him and I agree with your POV.. Best of wishes be with you.......


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> This happened to our dog when her kidneys & liver went bad....has he had any bowel movements? When it happened with our dog she had the worse smelling uncontrollable bloody diarrhea. That's the only info I have and everyone elses info seems much more accurate. Hope he feels better. Keep us updated.


Thats what TAYA died of Last yr, Liver Prob. I have my Thoughts that they got into somthing that damaged her liver. By the time we got to the vet because she showed Signs the Vet said whatever it was could of already passed threw the Blood and liver. The Liver was Damaged they said, but they also said it could of been a bad liver for yrs that just now Quit.

Rocky is acting OK, they said he NOW shows no signs of a stroke etc..that the only way they really can tell are from the Symptoms at the time of the Problem. They took blood, and will call me. He's home with us Whining to play with the Pups, What a Crazy Dog this is, hahahahahah, Your always in for a saprize w/him, lol...

@ Fire, I hear ya on that. He has had a comfortable life, and Loved the kids when they where Born threw now. So im not feeleing bad. He has always had his Good days that I figure made it worth it for him. So with that, I'll update when the Panel comes in,This Vet is the Best in the area, But they are SLAMMED, 4 vets On, and they still push ya in and push ya Out. Hopefully he will be ok and Last another Summer to lay out in the yard. Thx Peeps.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

waiting for the BP


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> waiting for the BP


Niz why didnt they do it while i was There ? Do they have to send it Out ? Is it more Ivolved than a stool sample Under a Microscope ?
They said a hr , its been HRS !!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Its a bad deal; awesome of you to give him a good life, APBTs dont live long anyway 6-8 avg 8-10 for a high end dog kept healthy and 12-15 for a sterilized house pet of good health. I get 6-10 out of mine. You know you done well by him and I agree with your POV.. Best of wishes be with you.......


my dogs average 12-15 but they are house dogs fro the most part even though they live outside during the day they do not have to be out in extreme weather. Most I know are 10-14 years old as a life span I have never heard 6-8 that does not seem right.

Back to the OP My old man did that right before he died. He had cancer and when he got bad we had him at the vet all day and then there was nothing else they could do so we took him home hoping he would snap out of it like he did before. He died at home that night from an internal rupture of some sort and it was HORRIBLE. I wish I had put him down that morning but we thought he was stable enough to come home. He died in my arms with no time to go to the vet to have him put down. I hope you do not have to go through anything like that. Let us know what the BW says.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. My Aussie showed those symptoms and the vet found a mass on her liver and she was bleeding internally. He said he could do a transfusion and send her to a specialist but he said it would be very costly and she was 11 years old. He recommended pts or he would give her pain pills and let her go home and pass with family. He didn't feel she would make it through surgery due to her age/size of mass. She came home with us and passed a few days later with us around her. Hopefully this isn't as serious. Good luck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> my dogs average 12-15 but they are house dogs fro the most part even though they live outside during the day they do not have to be out in extreme weather. Most I know are 10-14 years old as a life span I have never heard 6-8 that does not seem right.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have heard 6-8 when referring to the bigger bullies like the extremes maybe thats what he was refering too. I was under the assumption it was 10-15 years although my brother has a little apbt tiny lil girl and she is 17 years old.
> ...


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> performanceknls said:
> 
> 
> > my dogs average 12-15 but they are house dogs fro the most part even though they live outside during the day they do not have to be out in extreme weather. Most I know are 10-14 years old as a life span I have never heard 6-8 that does not seem right.
> ...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Blood panels can take a couple of days to come back if they didn't do it in house. They should have at least tested some of it in house. If it is done over a weekend or a Friday it often isn't back until Monday. They should have explained that to you. 

Pale gums is never a good thing. 
I'm surprised they didn't do more or at least keep him for observation.

I hope he is OK!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> my dogs average 12-15 but they are house dogs fro the most part even though they live outside during the day they do not have to be out in extreme weather. Most I know are 10-14 years old as a life span I have never heard 6-8 that does not seem right.
> 
> Back to the OP My old man did that right before he died. He had cancer and when he got bad we had him at the vet all day and then there was nothing else they could do so we took him home hoping he would snap out of it like he did before. He died at home that night from an internal rupture of some sort and it was HORRIBLE. I wish I had put him down that morning but we thought he was stable enough to come home. He died in my arms with no time to go to the vet to have him put down. I hope you do not have to go through anything like that. Let us know what the BW says.


6-8 are rfor real working dogs lifespan, meaning; your dogs PK are super athletes and showman of what the APBT does in the field doing what they do: coyotes, pigs, and predators, a bull here or there and that makes a dog live fast. IF I had one of your dogs as a worker it would be the same, but if I kept it as an athlete it would live longer. Hooch was a house dog but he was straight working dog a hog breaker coyote killer, fought with a mtn lion in 2006 at 6 and died 2010 at 10; his pups who live and work harder outside all the time have only lived 6-8 from reports I got from his first to litters which were inbred deep game dogs. One male reportedly killed over 100 coyotes and was found dead after 3 yrs of it surrounded by 12 dead coyotes and 3 broken ones but they yanked his taint, which pulled the intestines and eventually to disinboul (spelling??) the dog.. Turk is a coyote hunter and I fear the same for him one day.. as it stand he's brought home a handfull by the parts Im finding on the acerage. Thats what I mean, hes a true worker; outside all the time and lives a game dog life not in the [] but in the field.. Survival of the fit. I keep Hoagie safe from himself, LOL he'll probably see 10 or so as he's just a house dog and a farm boy type athlete.. I dont know if that makes sense, but roughly it like an athlete compared to a framer; a kickazz framer who can keep up with most athletes and whom most athletes couldnt keep up with a kickazz framer gonna stove up at 60, someone who stays fit is gonna live a good life. Cowboys are the same context, a real ranching cowboy gonna stove up at 60 where an athlete and cowboy showman is gonna live a healthier in the sense of longevity, over all life.

thats it.. right there.. compare the old school bullriders and bulldoggin cowboys of Oklahoma, New Mexico, and I guess Texas LOL JK, they had real stuff that the armored up athletes of today immulate, the real working cowboy.. The only thing seperates the athlete from the worker is work vs conditioning/training. Im gettin hogs soon, and Turk will have to wrangle the unrully ones I expect from time to time, and my dogs all have suffered broken pinky toes, nails, arthritus from injured joints.. workers 6-8.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pitbull Palace said:


> angelbaby said:
> 
> 
> > Angel he has Been His Old Self again. I'm P*SSED at Burse Animal Hospital. I Called in the Afternoon to get the receptiopnist tellin me that she doesnt know anything and that if the Vet said they would call me then they must not have the results YET !!! Now it's the Weekend and Ive heard Nothing !!!!! I Called the OLD MAN vetrinarian that did Crushes Ears and told him I want to switch all 3 Dogs over to Him and he said thats Fine for the next couple yrs then he's done ;( . Burse is like a BIG Corperation, all they care about is $$$$$$$$$$$$ ! Im Reportin them to the Better Business Buero !! If Rocky was BAD and Didnt make it this weekend Id SUE the Crap out of them . Anyway I took Rocky everywhere w/me since fri, we went to my aunts fr dinner last night and My parents etc.. where all there, He loves them all, so he was in Heaven. The OLD Man Vet ( IDK the name of his Clinic ) hahah, Its in NEW BERLIN NY, said i could bring Rocky into him if i dont get a Call by Monday and He will do one for me w/no office charge etc...So thats where we are at now!!
> ...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pale gums and dark, tar-like stool was what my pup Jack had before he passed away. He was anemic from blood loss in his upper GI, and we never could locate the exact problem God, I loved that pup. He was PTS before his 13th birthday. BTW, my name is Christian also. All the best.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Pale gums and dark, tar-like stool was what my pup Jack had before he passed away. He was anemic from blood loss in his upper GI, and we never could locate the exact problem God, I loved that pup. He was PTS before his 13th birthday. BTW, my name is Christian also. All the best.


Yeah, tey couldnt locate my last Girls prob either, just that the Liver wasnt working correctly ;(

& Hi Christian, lol


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, Rocky is Blind, Needs vitamin's badly and has Liver cancer . He doesnt seem to be in any pain at all, i guess the blidness has more to do with his Odd Behavior than anything else. But atleast now i know whats up so that as he Deterierates I can make that hard desision knowing it's the right one for him.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Well, Rocky is Blind, Needs vitamin's badly and has Liver cancer . He doesnt seem to be in any pain at all, i guess the blidness has more to do with his Odd Behavior than anything else. But atleast now i know whats up so that as he Deterierates I can make that hard desision knowing it's the right one for him.


Awww. I'm sorry  Poor guy.........You will know when the time is right for him to sleep. For now keep him comfortable and lots of extra loving for the old man


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im very sorry , not the news I was hoping you would get. Im sure he has had a great life with you guys you should be proud of how you tookcare of him all through the years, cherish the days you have left { funny how we only think of this near the end , will deff remind you to make everyday count even with your young pups , they sure do grow fast dont they?} Its never easy making those last decisions but having his best intrest at heart is always best as Im sure you know. do the kids know whats up? or are theytoo young to understand? hope they cope well I always feel for the kids they tend to take it harder then most of us. Maybe having the pups around will help them ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> 6-8 are rfor real working dogs lifespan, meaning; your dogs PK are super athletes and showman of what the APBT does in the field doing what they do: coyotes, pigs, and predators, a bull here or there and that makes a dog live fast. IF I had one of your dogs as a worker it would be the same, but if I kept it as an athlete it would live longer. Hooch was a house dog but he was straight working dog a hog breaker coyote killer, fought with a mtn lion in 2006 at 6 and died 2010 at 10; his pups who live and work harder outside all the time have only lived 6-8 from reports I got from his first to litters which were inbred deep game dogs. One male reportedly killed over 100 coyotes and was found dead after 3 yrs of it surrounded by 12 dead coyotes and 3 broken ones but they yanked his taint, which pulled the intestines and eventually to disinboul (spelling??) the dog.. Turk is a coyote hunter and I fear the same for him one day.. as it stand he's brought home a handfull by the parts Im finding on the acerage. Thats what I mean, hes a true worker; outside all the time and lives a game dog life not in the [] but in the field.. Survival of the fit. I keep Hoagie safe from himself, LOL he'll probably see 10 or so as he's just a house dog and a farm boy type athlete.. I dont know if that makes sense, but roughly it like an athlete compared to a framer; a kickazz framer who can keep up with most athletes and whom most athletes couldnt keep up with a kickazz framer gonna stove up at 60, someone who stays fit is gonna live a good life. Cowboys are the same context, a real ranching cowboy gonna stove up at 60 where an athlete and cowboy showman is gonna live a healthier in the sense of longevity, over all life.
> 
> thats it.. right there.. compare the old school bullriders and bulldoggin cowboys of Oklahoma, New Mexico, and I guess Texas LOL JK, they had real stuff that the armored up athletes of today immulate, the real working cowboy.. The only thing seperates the athlete from the worker is work vs conditioning/training. Im gettin hogs soon, and Turk will have to wrangle the unrully ones I expect from time to time, and my dogs all have suffered broken pinky toes, nails, arthritus from injured joints.. workers 6-8.


who here has what you call real working dogs..... life span is 10-15 for normal dogs..... If you go around saying 6-8 years you are not representing the breed as a whole. I know many yard dogs on chain set ups that make it to 10+ years all the time.



Pitbull Palace said:


> Well, Rocky is Blind, Needs vitamin's badly and has Liver cancer . He doesnt seem to be in any pain at all, i guess the blidness has more to do with his Odd Behavior than anything else. But atleast now i know whats up so that as he Deterierates I can make that hard desision knowing it's the right one for him.


I'm sorry but at least you have answers, my old man lived another 2 years with cancer. Also my dutch shepherd is almost completely blind at 8 years old and she gets around just fine, they start to get use to it and do just fine with a little help. She uses Tempest as a guide dog, she will put her nose on her butt and let Tempest lead her around and navigate obstacles. She does run into things sometimes but never real hard just a little bump and she is getting use to losing her eye sight.


----------



## amberjo0509 (Aug 19, 2010)

If you pull his scruff and it's slow going back to the normal position and he has pale gums he's dehydrated...you should definitely get him to a vet asap and take him even if he's "better" in the morning because there's an underlying problem that they may be able to identify to keep this from happening again...also you can give them small amounts of Pedialyte when they're dehydrated like that and it actually helps...I really hope your boy feels better soon


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

to the poster above you did not read the whole thread......


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Everyone. He's a Tuff Old Bird  So I think this Summer he will be Able to Enjoy some of the new Home Renovations, Including a New Privacy fence around Our Double Lot so he doesnt have to worry about Neigbors. Also the back Laundry room is 15x10 and going to be a Room w/ the Pens/Beds and Dog food etc...Ofcourse they also have access to the whole house. I cant remember who said what but, Angel the girls do know. They learned alot Last yr When taya died, it killed them because Rocky and Taya where Our Pets BEFORE the kids where born, so they grew up with them, However I new this day was coming and thats why I started looking for our new freinds, this way It will be easyer for us and put some focus on the positive. We SWEAR Diamond is TAYA reincarnated, hahahah.. She does what we call " The Horse Shoe dance" she getts excited JUST LIKE TAYA and Curls her body in a "U" shape and Does a Happy growl waging her Whole Rear End, lol....
and as far as realizing about Time we have with our Animals etc...I know what you mean, i havent been on the comp much in a couple days because i been a bit DOWN besides being busy. It kinda makes you think about things as a whole, i get a little Nervous thinking we all have a Time card ;( 

Ive also been looking for Info on Shows or gatherings. It seems Most are South of me or Westcoast. If anyone knows of any get togethers in My Kneck of the woods, (NY) I'd love to Go !!! My work season is starting in a few weeks but I can always take a long weekend. I have looked on the Show sites, But i also noticed there are Other PITBULL/BULLY get togethers Besides Just SHOW. Any info in the future Apreciated.


----------

